# EOS R with built in GPS????



## mmeservy (Feb 12, 2020)

Any chance that built in GPS is on the roadmap for the EOS R? It really sucks to have the external device to capture location and local time.

Mike M.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 12, 2020)

We're hoping to have formal announcements (and details) of the EOS R5 and/or R6 bodies in the next few days, and that will likely answer your question - if it's coming, you'll certainly see it in the R5.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2020)

The EOS R is going to become a series of bodies with different features(R5, R6, etc). One of the issues with mirrorless cameras is short battery life, and adding power hungry GPS is going to put a even bigger load on the battery. I expect that extending battery life is a high priority, so adding GPS might not happen right away.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The EOS R is going to become a series of bodies with different features(R5, R6, etc). One of the issues with mirrorless cameras is short battery life, and adding power hungry GPS is going to put a even bigger load on the battery. I expect that extending battery life is a high priority, so adding GPS might not happen right away.



Or they could add it, but default it to "Off" and pop up a warning when you switch it to "On"


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The EOS R is going to become a series of bodies with different features(R5, R6, etc). One of the issues with mirrorless cameras is short battery life, and adding power hungry GPS is going to put a even bigger load on the battery. I expect that extending battery life is a high priority, so adding GPS might not happen right away.


On the other hand, if the camera is power-hungry by itself, adding a GPS module will result in a relatively smaller decrease of its battery life.


----------



## tron (Feb 18, 2020)

I setup my EOS R to use smartphone GPS and turned GPS and Bluetooth on my phone and used Canon Camera connect to connect to my EOS R. It works nice BUT: When I tried to run another GPS application on my mobile to record my path it got disconnected. I guess this is Android's shortcoming. I do have GP-E2 but I had connected it to my EOS 5DsR and had set it for logging so not being able to do the same on the phone didn't matter.

But, once I determined that I should not mess with other gps applications at the same time everything worked smoothly.


----------



## mmeservy (Feb 22, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The EOS R is going to become a series of bodies with different features(R5, R6, etc). One of the issues with mirrorless cameras is short battery life, and adding power hungry GPS is going to put a even bigger load on the battery. I expect that extending battery life is a high priority, so adding GPS might not happen right away.




I still it was a major oversight on the part of Canon based on the functionality it adds to information store in the picture information and for the ability to have the date and time update automatically for the traveler. Hope they can add it soon. Looks like Canon is looking at longer lasting batteries.


----------



## mmeservy (Feb 22, 2020)

tron said:


> I setup my EOS R to use smartphone GPS and turned GPS and Bluetooth on my phone and used Canon Camera connect to connect to my EOS R. It works nice BUT: When I tried to run another GPS application on my mobile to record my path it got disconnected. I guess this is Android's shortcoming. I do have GP-E2 but I had connected it to my EOS 5DsR and had set it for logging so not being able to do the same on the phone didn't matter.
> 
> But, once I determined that I should not mess with other gps applications at the same time everything worked smoothly.




There is one other problem that you need to keep your phone alive as when it goes into sleep mode it shuts down the blue tooth connections too. That is a major problem.


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2020)

Mine didn't seem to have that problem. I just kept it locked.


----------



## mmeservy (Feb 23, 2020)

tron said:


> Mine didn't seem to have that problem. I just kept it locked.


How do you lock a phone while shooting pictures?


----------



## tron (Feb 23, 2020)

mmeservy said:


> How do you lock a phone while shooting pictures?


??? I do not understand the question!

My phone is locked. My EOS R takes the pictures. Canon Camera Connect has connected to EOS R after GPS is set to on.
After that it works. And since I have set it to work even if OFF I can turn the camera off and my phone beeps when I turn the camera back on and they are connected again automatically. All of these work fine.


----------



## yaakovsloman (Feb 27, 2020)

tron said:


> Mine didn't seem to have that problem. I just kept it locked.



My experience as well. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it works.


----------

